# Hi, Everyone



## Maffeblessing (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi everyone, my first time here

why am unable to post new thread in "General Relationship Discussion" ?


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Welcome, I’m sure the mods will help out.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to TAM Maffeblessing Take of ur shoes and put ur feet up.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Can you post yet?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You should be able to post start a thread now. Can you?


Also... i just deleted all the posts that you made around the forum because they were nonsense. They were just one or to words that nothing to do with the threads on which they were posted.


----------

